# Venison stuffed Fattie



## cigarbque (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is my second Fattie attempt made with 2lbs of Jimmy Deans Regular.

Innards:
Leftover Venison grillerd medium rare
1 head roasted garlic
Tampanade (olive spread)
Smoked Spanish paprika (sweet)
leftover cooked bacon
Smoked provolone cheese
Dry Sherry



After the roll out dusted witht he smoked paprika



Olive spread and the roasted garlic


Venison, bacon and smoked provolone, drizzle with sherry


Bacon weave dusted with a comercial dry rub


Wrapped up and dusted with cracked red pepper


On the BGE with some hickory chunks


I'll post the results in a few hours. It was a very loose roll. I think I put too much filling in it. News at 11:00.


----------



## fired up (Feb 21, 2009)

Looking good so far!


----------



## dave958 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wild Meat are so good for this I did one with Moose meat 

Dave


----------



## got14u (Feb 21, 2009)

not to highjack the thread but i was going to use 1/2lb venision hamburger and 1/2 breakfast suasage. do u think that will be good.

Great lookin fatty also...it looks REAL full..will be waiting on finished pics


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 22, 2009)

Final product. Came out fantastic. Had a slice this morning on a biscuit with some of Darrin's Chipotle / Cherry BBQ sauce. Woof!


----------



## got14u (Feb 23, 2009)

that looks awsome !!


----------



## big game cook (Mar 5, 2009)

looks pretty tasty to me. ide eat a stuffed boot if it was stuffed with venison.:D got about 200+ lbs in the freezor myself. had deer steak and asparagus last night.

fine job. keep it up. not sure where the points icon went so i gave ya 5 stars.


----------



## nomorecoop (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks great!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 5, 2009)

That looks great!!!


----------



## cigarbque (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Folks,

This weekend I'm going to do one with a duck I smoked last week.


----------

